# Poison Ivy



## ffemt128 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I may have contracted poison ivy for the first time in over 15 years. I had to have come in contact Sunday while out lookig at the Elderberry plants. My legs are very itchy today.......and today is the first I noticed the rash. Clorox time after work.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I usually seem to get it just by looking at it. But so far so good this year.

I was hoping you weren't asking for a recipe for wine


----------



## midwestwine (Jul 27, 2011)

I was hoping you weren't asking for a recipe for wine [/QUOTE]

That's the same thing I was thinking.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 27, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I think I may have contracted poison ivy for the first time in over 15 years. I had to have come in contact Sunday while out lookig at the Elderberry plants. My legs are very itchy today.......and today is the first I noticed the rash. Clorox time after work.



Doug that's not from Poison Ivy, it's a reaction to the lotion you are using while shaving your legs. Try something with aloe instead or get a wax job. You may wish to skip the brazilian part.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug that's not from Poison Ivy, it's a reaction to the lotion you are using while shaving your legs. Try something with aloe instead or get a wax job. You may wish to skip the brazilian part.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 27, 2011)

I got poison ivy while picking blueberries a few weeks ago. Stupid me was picking them in flip-flops!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 27, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I got poison ivy while picking blueberries a few weeks ago. Stupid me was picking them in flip-flops!



I have heard of worse scenarios!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 27, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I got poison ivy while picking blueberries a few weeks ago. Stupid me was picking them in flip-flops!



I had shoes on but was wearing shorts unfortunately. This weekend will be boots and long pants.


----------



## Flem (Jul 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug that's not from Poison Ivy, it's a reaction to the lotion you are using while shaving your legs. Try something with aloe instead or get a wax job. You may wish to skip the brazilian part.



Sounds like the voice of experience!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 27, 2011)

I found a cure, bottle of wine and rubbing alcohol on the PI. Wait, that worked for the itch. Actually, 93% rubbing eoth helped also.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 27, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I think I may have contracted poison ivy for the first time in over 15 years. I had to have come in contact Sunday while out lookig at the Elderberry plants. My legs are very itchy today.......and today is the first I noticed the rash. Clorox time after work.




Sounds better than my neighbor using a pin and gasoline, then dance around a bit in the garage till the burn went away. I cringed just watching, but it worked.


----------



## joea132 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gasoline works like a charm if you get it early.


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2011)

Doug,

Get some Fels Naptha soap, should be in the laundry section of your grocery store. When you are done picking berries for the day, shower using the Fels Naptha soap, it cuts the oil in the posion ivy and washes right off.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 28, 2011)

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> Get some Fels Naptha soap, should be in the laundry section of your grocery store. When you are done picking berries for the day, shower using the Fels Naptha soap, it cuts the oil in the posion ivy and washes right off.



I'll have to keep that in mind for the weekend. Hoping it's a productive one.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jul 28, 2011)

If you get PI while playing with Elderberries, you HAVE the cure.
Pick leaves of the Elderberry plant. You can dry them or use them fresh.
On the stove, steep these into a tea. DO NOT DRINK! bad for the health.
Dab the tea on the Poison Ivy 2-3 times a day. Gone in 3-4 days. Free!

Edit: This has worked for me for over 30 years and my dad for over 70 years.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 28, 2011)

RedNeckWino said:


> If you get PI while playing with Elderberries, you HAVE the cure.
> Pick leaves of the Elderberry plant. You can dry them or use them fresh.
> On the stove, steep these into a tea. DO NOT DRINK! bad for the health.
> Dab the tea on the Poison Ivy 2-3 times a day. Gone in 3-4 days. Free!
> ...



Interesting.


----------

